# Connect N-router to a cable G-Modem/Router?



## dazman22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

So recently I moved and had to get cable because adsl 2+ was not available in the area. So the awesome new N modem router I had was useless...joy. My internet company gave me a fairly average Netgear CG814WG cable modem router which only has G wifi. 

So basically what I'm wondering is instead of buying an expensive new cable modem router if I can get a cheaper wireless N router by its self, plug that into the existing Netgear m/r and get it to put out a nice N signal. The reason is, the m/r is at the back of the house and when i get to the front the signal is pretty crappy. 

Just so you know, both laptops are N and i have an N adapter for my PC. So hoping with an N signal I'll get better coverage and speed with streaming in the future.

Can this be done? And is there anything i should know about setting up, such as messing with subnets etc, or will the N router just hook in and work?

Thanks,

Darren

:smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you already have the ADSL 802.11n router, you can use it as a WAP and not buy anything else.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## dazman22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Worked a treat! Thanks very much!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could assist. :smile:


----------

